# Colorado Fly fishing



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

If anyone was interested here are a few videos of me and a buddy catching Rainbow trout in Colorado.

Several fish went over 30 inches but these are the only two we have on video.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That's cool. 

Hey, in August I will be fishing the San Juan in New Mexico near Blanco for a couple of days and then going up to Lake Vallecito and fishing some of the streams there for a few days. My question is what kind of waders can I get by with? I have some 5mm neoprenes, but those would be real bulky to pack and very hot from the waist up. Can I use my breathable waders and put enough layers on my legs to keep them from freezing? I don't want to go buy all new stuff for the few days we will be there.

Thanks


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

good deal. We leave for our cabin on the Conejos on July 3rd. 9 days in Paradise. Actually been planning a few day trips to the high country today just because work is so slow and i cant get my mind off it. 

Stuart, you should be fine with breathables. i would think the 5 mm woulb be BRUTAL! leave them at home. breathables will be just fine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Those are some very nice fish. I would love to see some pics of those 30" trout. I know any trout over 20" is big in my book. Maybe I don't trout fish enough.


----------



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

yea you should be fine with out the neopren. I go to school in Golden Colorado but am from San Antonio. I fish every weekend up there when i am not playing football. They guy that caught the big bow was a senior and graduated. Going to miss him dearly. Need a new fishing partner.


----------



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Pictures of big trout*

Her is a picture of the 31 i caught that same day. Notice i have my breathables on and this was in April. The weather in Aug will be mild somedays maybe getting into the 80's...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I fished up there in the dead of winter with breathables with no problems...just make sure and layer. We were on the Blue River and I can quite honestly say, No where near those monsters...Good job!

Also...you'll be sweating like a pig in August with 5ml neo's!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I fished up there in the dead of winter with breathables with no problems...just make sure and layer. We were on the Blue River and I can quite honestly say, No where near those monsters...Good job!
> 
> Also...you'll be sweating like a pig in August with 5ml neo's!


Oh, I know the air temp will be toasty, just worried about the year round 45 degree water in the San Juan.

Thanks all.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I used to live in Albuquerque and fished the SAn Juan every month for years. Your breathables will be just fine. Stock up with #2-#4 wooly boogers and rabbit leaches for the mornings, and size 20-24 midges for the late AM and mid afternoon. Then San Juan worms in a bright orange, prince nymphs, and pheasant tails, and blue wing olives for all day.

It is so cool fishing there, and looking down at the down current side of your feet and seeing 8-10 20"+ bows sitting there in the lee of your legs.

Great fishery, but very technical. YOu really have to know how to nymph well or you could get skunked.

THE JAMMER


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

I hate to be the devils advocate but the Juan is played out. You cant even fish w/out being 20ft from the next guy. The last couple fish I caught there had ripped up mouths. There is def some good water on that tail water further down but it is technical as mentioned. If you have some time there are some very good little river about an hour or so from Albq. The Rio chama up by santa fe is great. Although Fish over 20" are rare there is nothing like catching a wild trout having figured out what their eating on. Good luck. Oh if yall ever get the chance. Best fishing with the hardest fighters is the BIghorn river in Fort SMith Montana. UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with the statement on fishing next to guys every 20 feet, that is never good. It sure is fun though to catch a 20"+ trout on a size 22 midge, while fishing 6-7X tippet in the current. There are some pigs in that river and they can be tough to land if they get in the current. I used to work outside Durango in the summers and ventured down there quite a bit, and typically the river would clear out in the late afternoons. The last time I was there I asked the guy at the local shop if there were any good hatches on the river and he gave me a couple small adams type flies to use, found a nice spot where some pigs were sipping off the top and caught four 18"+ fish out of that hole on my 3 weight. Good memories.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not sure about the San Juan being played out, I haven't fished there in years, but I do know that the "fisherman every 20' has been true since the 80's. It's almost always been that way in recent history. YOu should definitely hire a guide for your first day, and "find their spots."

As has been said, there is nothing like catching a 20" trout on a 22 midge and 6-7 tippet.

THE JAMMER


tightline80 said:


> I hate to be the devils advocate but the Juan is played out. You cant even fish w/out being 20ft from the next guy. The last couple fish I caught there had ripped up mouths. There is def some good water on that tail water further down but it is technical as mentioned. If you have some time there are some very good little river about an hour or so from Albq. The Rio chama up by santa fe is great. Although Fish over 20" are rare there is nothing like catching a wild trout having figured out what their eating on. Good luck. Oh if yall ever get the chance. Best fishing with the hardest fighters is the BIghorn river in Fort SMith Montana. UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

fish the lower juan qith John Tavener of sandstone anglers... a great guide youlle have fun and he will get you away from teh upper river where there are so many people. Not quite as many fish but a better fish to fisherman ratio.


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

Fort Smith Trailer Park in Montana is great - the "town" is fly fishermen and Indians.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

More details on the South Platte please. Was that a private streatch of river?


----------



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

Fish were caught out of Public waters. In a catch and release portion of the stream. Best time to go is in the middle of winter when no one is out there fishing and the snow is coming down. This portion was a tailwater keeping it from freezing over. The taylor river in gunnison is one not to miss either.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll be at my cabin on the upper Rio Grande up around Creede, Co. this Saturday for a week. Wish me luck. Should be the middle of a fantastic stone fly hatch. Big boys 2-3" long.

THE JAMMER


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Jammer, the Stones are just starting to come out on the Conejos too. The water is coming down, clearing up, and the bugs are about to bust loose!!! I leave for the Conejos in 7 days. get those #8 stimulators ready!!! Have a safe trip, take plenty of pics, i will do the same!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The rivers in Northern NM and Colorado are still running very fast and high from all the snow. I just got back, and streamers and nymphs tight along the bank were the key to getting fish. Water is way to swift for dries yet. The road to Cottonwood pass just opened up June 5 and there's still 8 feet of snow alongide it at the pass.


----------

